# How to box a bicycle?



## RailRider (Feb 27, 2009)

I had to box up a Raleigh Chopper yesterday, and thought I would record how I did it. I am not saying its "the way" or the only way, just how I prefer to do them sometimes. If you like it steal it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmVbSzL2-p4


----------

